# σέλινο in english



## Egyptiotissa

Πώς θα πω "σέλινο" στα αγγλικά; 

Το Word Reference δίνει τη λέξη celery, αλλά είναι "κλασικό" λάθος, το κάνουν πολλοί (όσοι δεν μαγειρεύουν), πρόκειται για άλλο φυτό, συγγενές του μαϊντανού. Στο About.com βρήκα αυτό που πιστεύω είναι η σωστή ερμηνεία -- "wild celery" -- αλλά αναζητώ και διασταύρωση. 

Εδώ είναι ο δεσμός για το About.com  :  http://greekfood.about.com/od/glossary/g/def_selino.htm


----------



## velisarius

I always call it "leaf celery".


----------



## Egyptiotissa

velisarius said:


> I always call it "leaf celery".



This too sounds right -- thank you.


----------



## shawnee

We call it 'continental parsely'.


----------



## cougr

Egyptiotissa said:


> Πώς θα πω "σέλινο" στα αγγλικά;
> 
> Το Word Reference δίνει τη λέξη celery, αλλά είναι "κλασικό" λάθος, το κάνουν πολλοί (όσοι δεν μαγειρεύουν), πρόκειται για άλλο φυτό, συγγενές του μαϊντανού. Στο About.com βρήκα αυτό που πιστεύω είναι η σωστή ερμηνεία -- "wild celery" -- αλλά αναζητώ και διασταύρωση.
> 
> Εδώ είναι ο δεσμός για το About.com  :  http://greekfood.about.com/od/glossary/g/def_selino.htm



Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για λάθος, απλώς υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη σέλινου. Το "wild celery" ή "leaf celery" λέγεται επίσης και "smallage".

Edit: Just saw your post now shawnee. I'm pretty sure that "continental parsley" is that which in Greek is referred to as  _"πετροσέλινο"_ or "_μαϊντανός"._


----------



## shawnee

Yes, quite right cougr. I was just going by the image provided, which looked like  "_μαϊντανός" to me. _


----------



## cougr

I had a feeling that that may have been the case given that visually, smallage and "continental" parsley can be  deceptively similar.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

cougr said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για λάθος, απλώς υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη σέλινου. Το "wild celery" ή "leaf celery" λέγεται επίσης και "smallage".
> 
> Cougr, μπορεί το celery και το "δικό μας" σέλινο να έχουν κάποια συγγένεια, αλλά όχι μόνον οπτικά δεν είναι τα ίδια αλλά κυρίως, όσον αφορά την μαγειρική, δεν έχουν σχέση. Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσει σε μία συνταγή celery αντί για σέλινο. Και με αυτή την έννοια, θα επιμείνω ότι η μοναδική ερμηνεία που δίνει το WordReference μέχρι στιγμής, ότι celery θα πεί σέλινο, είναι λάθος.
> Στον τόμο "Vegetables", σειρά The Good Cook, της εταιρείας Time-Life, παρουσιάζονται με κείμενο και εικόνα γκρουπαρισμένα σε ομοειδείς ομάδες τα διάφορα λαχανικά. Το celery βρίσκεται στην οικογένεια των "Stalks and shoots" (σελ. 20), ενώ στην οικογένεια των αρωματικών φυτών, "Herbs" (σελ. 25-27), βρίσκεται ο μαϊντανός και άλλα συγγενή αρωματικά, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι το σέλινο. Βεβαίως, το κείμενο αναφέρει ότι τα φύλλα του celery χρησιμοποιούνται σε "vegetable stews", όπως και το σέλινο, πίστεψέ με όμως, δεν έχουν την ίδια γεύση ούτε το ίδιο άρωμα, οπότε δεν μπορώ ελαφρά τη καρδία να γράψω celery αντί για σέλινο, στο βιβλίο συνταγών που μεταφράζω από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά.
> Μια φίλη από την Αμερική μου ανέφερε το cilantro που βέβαια και αυτό δεν είναι σέλινο.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ για το input, πάντως!


----------



## cougr

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

σέλινο το "δικό μας"  (Apium graveolens L. var. secalinum) =  _cutting celery, "Greek" celery, leaf celery, smallage, wild celery_* (Διάλεξε και πάρε).

celery (Apium graveolens L. var. dulce)= _σέλερι/υ, σέλινο_.

* Έχε υπόψη σου ότι στην Αμερική το _wild celery_ είναι είδος υδρόβιου φυτού.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Θαύμα! Καλύτερα δεν γίνεται -- σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Cougr!   

ΥΓ: Θα κοινοποιήσω και την πληροφορία σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους του δικού μου κύκλου.


----------



## velisarius

There's also celeriac or apium graveolens var. rapaceum (Σελινόριζα). But what about the other type of σέλινο that we use for χοιρινό με σέλινο? It seems to me that it's half-way between celery and leaf celery, and it isn't available all year.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

velisarius said:


> There's also celeriac or apium graveolens var. rapaceum (Σελινόριζα). But what about the other type of σέλινο that we use for χοιρινό με σέλινο? It seems to me that it's half-way between celery and leaf celery, and it isn't available all year.



Το celeriac είναι διαφορετικό. To σέλινο που χρησιμοποιούμε για το χοιρινό, τη φασολάδα, το βραστό ψάρι κ.ά. είναι το cutting/leaf/Greek celery.


----------



## cougr

velisarius said:


> ...... But what about the other type of σέλινο that we use for χοιρινό με σέλινο? It seems to me that it's half-way between celery and leaf celery, and it isn't available all year.



You're probably referring to lovage (Levisticum officinale) which is similar in appearance to celery. It is frequently referred to as _σέλινο_ in some parts of Greece and used in similar ways for cooking although it's proper name is _λεβιστικό_.


----------



## suej11

Coming from a family of gardeners, I think the only reason Greek σέλινο differs from the celery we are used to seeing in Anglo countries is that it undergoes a special growing process whereby it's kept under cover, or dark somehow (can't really remember) so that the leaves struggle to find light and create long white stems, which is the bit we eat - we ignore the leaves.  So I believe they are essentially the same plant, just interfered with in the celery case.


----------



## Elisa2309

Egyptiotissa said:


> Πώς θα πω "σέλινο" στα αγγλικά;
> 
> Το Word Reference δίνει τη λέξη celery, αλλά είναι "κλασικό" λάθος, το κάνουν πολλοί (όσοι δεν μαγειρεύουν), πρόκειται για άλλο φυτό, συγγενές του μαϊντανού. Στο About.com βρήκα αυτό που πιστεύω είναι η σωστή ερμηνεία -- "wild celery" -- αλλά αναζητώ και διασταύρωση.
> 
> Εδώ είναι ο δεσμός για το About.com  :  Wild Celery



Το σέλινο είναι celery. Το φυτό που είναι συγγενές του μαϊντανού λέγεται cilantro.


----------

